# I got Caught.



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2012)

Today this guy caught me photographing his house.



After  we talked a few minutes I showed him my tablet with pics Id shot from  his neighborhood. He invited me in to take some more shots.







Now Im going back in a couple hours to take night shots with the lights on.


----------



## apholbert (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, very nice photos of a very nice house!


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 1, 2012)

Brb, jizzing my panties. Holy..omg. What a nice house. Good work man!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice shooting, Bynx!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice shots. Is that a haze or low contrast issue? Great compositions and angles.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2012)

In the bedroom there was a glowy hazy look to the light as it came in the windows. Ive been working on how to eliminate that, but so far no luck. It has to do with contrast and light angle.
Here are a couple more shots from today.









Wait till you see this place at night.
The room with the painting is a new addition and is actually over the driveway so you drive under this room to get to the garage.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I can't wait to see the night shots. Congrats on the new contact/client/friend/etc.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 1, 2012)

Pretty cool stuff man, nice of him to let you in to shoot.


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice, and glad it turned into a pleasant experience! I got confronted by a guy at a wedding I was photographing recently-he wanted to know why I was taking pictures of his car (a nondescript sedan), when I was in fact just taking some head shots of the bride.


----------



## Automagic (Jul 1, 2012)

What a nice owner to let you in like that. Nice work!


----------



## DorkSterr (Jul 1, 2012)

Omg do you know what he does?


----------



## TamiAz (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice house, but it looks like a museum, not a home.


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 1, 2012)

..Just saw the second post of images. That guy really has style, and you really brought the best of it out!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I lived in a museum. A nice one like this. Then Id have a place to keep all my 'stuff'.


----------



## Sidro62 (Jul 1, 2012)

Super shots of a super home! Just too nice!


Sid


----------



## Blairg (Jul 1, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Today this guy caught me photographing his house.
> 
> After  we talked a few minutes I showed him my tablet with pics Id shot from  his neighborhood. He invited me in to take some more shots.
> 
> Now Im going back in a couple hours to take night shots with the lights on.



Wow that is an amazing home the furniture cost more than my house


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 1, 2012)

V.Nice!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here is the night shot I just finished. Nearly got eaten alive with the mosquitos.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 1, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 1, 2012)

Sbuxo said:


> Brb, jizzing my panties.



Honest to God, man, I never thought I'd see those words strung together in the same sentence on a photography forum.



Nice shots. The first one, though, looks as though there's a lot that's not the house on the right, and it looks like there might be more of the house on the left that's cut off.

Other than that, very cool...


----------



## Bynx (Jul 2, 2012)

In the first shot the left side is the neighbors house, also neighbors house on the right. I wanted to get his entire front property including the gate and driveway. Trouble is this guy remodelled the house he bought and created something really nice in a cottage neighborhood. The view he sees is Lake Ontario through a line of trees planted to act as a windbreak. Most of the properties are older cottages.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice house, but is it constructed out of 2x4s and fake stone/brick? I'm really not a fan of how modern American homes are built. In Detroit, they tore down those beautiful abandoned homes from the late 20s and replace them with cookie cutter homes with fake brick facades to mimic the original ones. I just felt sad about it even though no one is willing to invest into restoring those original homes.

A friend of mine said that a guy in the neighborhood (Michigan) wanted to build his home out of concrete but couldn't find any local contractor because everyone only knows how to build with wood. So he had to hire non-local contractors ( immigrant from Hong Kong) to do it.

Anyways, really well executed photos. You should sell your service to real estate companies if you haven't already, or even better, architecture firms.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 2, 2012)

As I said earlier most of the homes along the street are original cottages when people from the big city (Toronto or Oshawa) would go there for the summer. Then they got winterized and people lived in them full time. Now as those old people die off the properties get sold and someone tears one down and puts up something new and sells that new home for profit. This guy bought the home and didnt like the Victorian look of it so he renovated it. Nothing shabby about the quality of workmanship or materials. From what I could see everything was top grade. Its like your house might look like if you had no limit to how much you could spend.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 2, 2012)

Bynx, you do HDR very well!

Nice images!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 2, 2012)

I wish my house always looked so perfect!!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 2, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> I wish my house always looked so perfect!!



With you in it, how else could it look?


----------



## Joel_W (Jul 2, 2012)

An outstanding set for sure. It's always astonishes me how the really well off live.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks BJ.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 2, 2012)

Excellent work, Bynx. Great story, too.

As they say, fortune favors the bold.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 2, 2012)

Good stuff, your processing is very clean.

I've been looking for minutes, trying to figure out where the guy is in photo #1!!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 2, 2012)

In the daytime its hard shooting the house to get the right composition without getting a lot of his neighbors and to keep the front light out of the way of the nice front window. It was while I was walking around with my camera on tripod that he came out. After I explained HDR to him he stood behind me while I took the shots, and thats why you wont see him in the pic.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the day shots more than the night. YOu did a great job processing these shots! What a nice house. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 3, 2012)

nice shots.  Really makes me feel inadequate in my little apartment


----------



## chuasam (Jul 3, 2012)

Oakville?


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 3, 2012)

That house is gorgeous. Really Nice pictures


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jul 3, 2012)

Amazing shots. I like the daytime ones better too. I trust that you are giving him copies of those? I'd definitely want them if I were the owner.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes I sent him a set which he was really pleased with.


----------

